# gecko bite draws blood



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

my big male just bit the shXX out of my palm, its drawn blood will i need a tetanus jab...


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I doubt it I dont think leos carry anything like that?


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I got bit and never got a jab
Im sure you'll be fine lol


----------



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

just wash yr hands well with antic-bac soap stop any infection risks, ull be fine lol.


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

i got bit the other day cos she needed a bath, didnt hurt but god i was shocked!!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

here the pics


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> here the pics


 
woooah
someone took a right strop!
Mine wasnt half as bad as that!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

**** you must have pissed him off or something what the hell did you do to get a bite like that!:lol2:

BUT your cut looks like a smiley face! especially the last one when the bloods been wiped off! You've got two down slanting eyes little nose and a big grin.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

A leo did that!?!? Jesus


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

that is one hell of a bite! i bet its going to be sore for a bit


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

bloody hell! u must have one annoyed gecko didnt expect anything like that!
what did you do to deserve that?! lol.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> **** you must have pissed him off or something what the hell did you do to get a bite like that!:lol2:


just holding him, telling my wife how gentle he was now, then bang, he was just hanging on to me by his mouth, didnt know whether to get the camera or a stick,


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

you sure you picked up the gecko not the young bosc in the next viv, or the baby dwarf caimen in the tank?:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Caboose (Dec 13, 2008)

rofl thats worse than the bite i got off of a teenage tegu omfg i cant stop laughing that a leo done that LOL


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

gecko for sale, nice temprement,


apply Arthur Daley Geckos, Pekham london. Paris. New York


----------



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

holy shit man! 

Thats crazy!


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

got a nasty bite from my anole the other day,









P.S: It's not a real hand!!!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That is one seriously impressive leo bite!!!!!!!!!!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice bite thats getting into tokay territory.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

whoa i didnt know a leo could do that much damage!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

elrond said:


> Nice bite thats getting into tokay territory.


 
so do I get a badge or something:whistling2:


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Ha ha! Evil little dude! Hector bit my son this evening, he kinda went through one layer of skin so there's a lil flap but not enough to draw blood, I reckon he was just practising for next time though!


----------



## PresidentDead (Nov 2, 2008)

:| Thats a hell of a bite, think I'll wear gloves next time I pick my leos up rather than my tokays lmao


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> here the pics



wow what a bite!!!!!! 

and dought u will need a shot lol! just a bite, nothing a bit of savalon wont fix :lol2:


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL your leopard gecko has a new feeder... just dust yourself in calcium abit lol hahaha.

But on a serious note - just ensure the wound is cleaned and that youve put some cream on or youve use the anti bacteria medicine to ensure no bacteria attack!


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

oh that looks like it hurt alot!.. i was just reasurring my friend this evening that a bite wouldnt be so bad!! lol ouch


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

wow that is a hell of a bite, will be using more caution now with mine!!


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

och that must be pain :O


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> my big male just bit the shXX out of my palm, its drawn blood will i need a tetanus jab...


Having looked at the pics all I can say is ~ he got you a good'un didn't he :lol2: 
as said by others mate would clean it well and apply some savlon or similar (and a plaster lol) and keep a check on it .......... and folks say leo's don't bite :crazy::whistling2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> Having looked at the pics all I can say is ~ he got you a good'un didn't he :lol2:
> as said by others mate would clean it well and apply some savlon or similar (and a plaster lol) and keep a check on it .......... and folks say leo's don't bite :crazy::whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


not only did he turn and bite me, he hung on chomping down like crazy and tried to do a great white shark impresion, thats the last time I let them whatch jaws:2thumb:


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

That's one hell of a bite you've got there mg:

Didn't know leos could be so vicious! If he can do that to the palm of your hand, just imagine what he could do to your finger!! He'd take it clean off :lol2:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

ouch... i've never been bitten yet and hopefully wont ever be bitten that bad *touches wood*


----------



## Smaug85 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well at least you know his teeth work lol.
I didn't think a leo could do that! larger lizards maybe but not a leo lol.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

Smaug85 said:


> Well at least you know his teeth work lol.
> I didn't think a leo could do that! larger lizards maybe but not a leo lol.


 
well seeing as you local to me, how would you like to come and put your hand in his viv:whistling2:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

must be that time of year for leos 
mine just bit me lucky he/she didn't draw blood was very suprised never bit me before 
think i will have to find my metal glove for the next time i handle it


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> my big male just bit the shXX out of my palm, its drawn blood will i need a tetanus jab...


Not unless it has a rusty mouth:whistling2:


----------



## Im a Ref (Apr 15, 2008)

And there was me asking for advice on how to handle my leo...looks like i wont be handling him now..lol...hope my wife doesnt read this thread,shes got to look after him soon for a few days....so thanks for all the advice where people said they dont bite..lol:whistling2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Im a Ref said:


> And there was me asking for advice on how to handle my leo...looks like i wont be handling him now..lol...hope my wife doesnt read this thread,shes got to look after him soon for a few days....so thanks for all the advice where people said they dont bite..lol:whistling2:


I'd be amazed if
a) you got bitten

and

b) it drew blood

They have teeth more like nail files. Little wussy lizards really.

Best to avoid a bite by scooping them up rather than picking them up too (as this can freak them out).


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

if a leo could do that, what would a big nile monitor do or even a big igg.

got to give to the lill thing. "touch me, i'll bite you" lol


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

awh said:


> must be that time of year for leos
> mine just bit me lucky he/she didn't draw blood was very suprised never bit me before
> think i will have to find my metal glove for the next time i handle it


I think you might be right there, he got fiesty last year after breeding, but calmed down around October, normaly hes handles ok, hes a big gecko around 100gms, he also had a bad head shed last week, he would come to the front of the viv and rub his head on my hand, I got the shed of over a couple of days, so I supose he could have had a sore spot ( cant see one though)


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

heres an update pic of the bite today


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

thats pretty brutal dude. Suprisingly deep for a gecko


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

if i needed a tetanus jab for every time i've been bitten by a reptile i'd be more of a pin cushion than a human


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG your leo did that? I didnt know leos bite.... eek


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Out of curiosity, had you been handling any females previous to picking him up?

Worst bite I ever got off a leo (and it wasn't that bad) was because I'd just picked up a female my male was ignoring and he took offense. Leaped up and grabbed the loose skin on my knuckle. I lifted his back legs off the ground (hanging off my finger) and he let go and looked pretty sheepish about the whole thing.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ouch that looks sore. My wee gecko changes her moods as it suits her so I've now taken to wearing an old leather glove when im cleaning her out or changing water etc and my glove now has wee pin prick holes all over it where she has decided that she would like a bit of me for dinner.


----------



## rick1980 (Mar 3, 2008)

mine likes to lick my finger when i pick her up. i hope shes not testing the water and planing a brutal attack on her giant keeper:whip::whistling2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

OUCH bet it hurts to pick stuff up 

kinda sad but got a little song for ur gecko

(i may be small i maybe sweet but baby i can use my teeth ) lol
:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Ouchy - I have only had a couple of little nibbles from my fat tail's never my leos but then I am a whimp and I'm really careful - especially with my 2 grumpies Selene and Valerie. lol. I got bitten by a juvie tegu on the thumb and that was proper brutal - lots of blood cursing


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

brutal little bugger
Ive been bitten off my male but he did it coz I was taking some retained shed of his toes... he let me do that noo bother then I went to put him back in and WHACK! straight at the base of my index finger. Little sod


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

I got bit by a fat tail back in march last year on the same place, i STILL have the scar, He took a full chunk out though,little s*** clamped good and proper!


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

natsuko said:


> OMG your leo did that? I didnt know leos bite.... eek


Pretty much anything can bite lol


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Out of curiosity, had you been handling any females previous to picking him up?


:blush:yes.....:blush:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> :blush:yes.....:blush:


:lol2::lol2:
You got a love bite from a leo!!!

*If you'd have let him hold on he would have started shagging your hand!! :lol2:*

ROTFL PML​


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

ouchy looks sore


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

1-0 to the leo it seems.


----------

